# no global days for simple suture repair(12001-12018)



## maryperry (Mar 31, 2011)

In 2011 the simple laceration repair codes no longer have a 10-day global period, so when the patient comes back to get the sutures removed are we able to bill for an E&M?
thanks,
-Mary


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 31, 2011)

If there is no other complaint, then a 99211 would be appropriate.


----------



## purplescarf23 (Apr 6, 2011)

Did the nurse see the patient or did the MD see the pt?  I would only use 99211 if the nurse saw the patient then level the visit according to documentation for the MD.  But YES you are able to bill an E/M now.  

Kelsey, CPC


----------

